# Apache won't start because of SSL [SOLVED]

## selig

I am having the following problem:

I have updated apache from version 2.2.11 to 2.2.14-r1. I am running it in a chroot, so I have created a whole new chroot with this new apache and all needed libraries etc.. But now I am seeing this error message in the error_log and the new Apache will not start:

```

[Mon Dec 14 21:21:20 2009] [error] Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile] ((null):0)

```

However, the certificate is configured! I took the whole configuration from the old version where it is working. I also tried putting a full path to the certificate and key files but to no avail. I am at a loss about what to do here... Thank you for any hints!

```

SSLCertificateFile /etc/apache2/ssl/server.crt

```

Last edited by selig on Thu Jan 21, 2010 8:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DawgG

just a basic question: can apache reach the configured ssl-files (certs etc.) from out of its chroot? is ssl fully functional inside the chroot?

----------

## selig

The SSL files are included in the chroot. Do you have any suggestion about how I could try whether SSL is fully functional in the chroot? I copied the same libraries/binaries into it as for the old one.

----------

## selig

I tried updating the chroot gradually, with only needed library dependencies and now it works.

----------

